# ClockwordMod Recovery for the TF300



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

From XDA:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1668173


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Was gonna load this up tonight. Anyone do it yet?


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Ill be doing this tomorrow! Just applied my armor suit screen protector so its gotta dry lol please let me know how this goes


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Nah I'm still waiting for something to flash lol

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

reading that thread seems to show lots of issues. i'll wait.


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

flashed it without any problems at all.. thread OP was edited to fix cmd errors


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

T_VASS said:


> flashed it without any problems at all.. thread OP was edited to fix cmd errors


I'll check it out after work.

Edit: Just flashed it at lunch and all seems fine.  Now we just need ROMs/Kernels!!


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'll check it out after work.
> 
> Edit: Just flashed it at lunch and all seems fine.  Now we just need ROMs/Kernels!!


I was worried like you were until this morning I saw how the OP was changed and others were getting it to work lol Seems there is an experimental version of CM9 already http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1669827


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

T_VASS said:


> I was worried like you were until this morning I saw how the OP was changed and others were getting it to work lol Seems there is an experimental version of CM9 already http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1669827


Oh happy days!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

T_VASS said:


> I was worried like you were until this morning I saw how the OP was changed and others were getting it to work lol Seems there is an experimental version of CM9 already http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1669827


im gonna hold off until MTP is working


----------



## T_VASS (Jun 10, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> im gonna hold off until MTP is working


Yeah same here plus id like to see what else will be coming our way. Unlock tool and CWM in the last day is enough for me lol


----------



## oo3 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just installed CWM today and did my first nandroid backup...oh man I can't wait till the roms start coming in!


----------



## camblue (Jul 16, 2011)

just did this as well and restored a nandroid, work perfectly! Now all we need is some AOKP love!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

camblue said:


> just did this as well and restored a nandroid, work perfectly! Now all we need is some AOKP love!


Hell yeah!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Nexus running AOKP via the RootzWiki app.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm gonna flash CM9 anyway. He fixed the camera and I usually adb files rather than using MTP


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad the cameras work. I'm still a bit hesitant till it gets a little better but he's a badass for hooking all this stuff up so fast!


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> Glad the cameras work. I'm still a bit hesitant till it gets a little better but he's a badass for hooking all this stuff up so fast!


Dude, go for it. This thing flies now. Just installed it with no issues so far, except for MTP of course. I don't know if this is fixed in build 2 but someone reported GPS not working in the first build. I'll test it later


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Dude, go for it. This thing flies now. Just installed it with no issues so far, except for MTP of course. I don't know if this is fixed in build 2 but someone reported GPS not working in the first build. I'll test it later


As soon as MTP is fixed I'm all over it. I wish he would post over here so we don't have to visit XDA though







I rarely go over there to look around.


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> As soon as MTP is fixed I'm all over it. I wish he would post over here so we don't have to visit XDA though
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah not having it can be a pain, and I feel ya. I'm banned from that forum so getting support for anything there would be impossible. I'm sure he'll bring it here if someone asks him to


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

icanhazdroid said:


> Yeah not having it can be a pain, and I feel ya. I'm banned from that forum so getting support for anything there would be impossible. I'm sure he'll bring it here if someone asks him to


Done http://rootzwiki.com/topic/26265-official404experimental-cyanogenmod-9/unread/


----------



## icanhazdroid (Jun 24, 2011)

NatemZ said:


> Done http://rootzwiki.com...enmod-9/unread/


You the man


----------

